# What tires do you run?



## snowplowdog

I am looking to put new tires on my YJ for plowing this season. I won't be running them in summer as I have a set of 12.5 x 33" on aluminum wheels that I run all summer long. 
What tires do you have on your Jeep & what do you like/dislike about them?


----------



## road2damascus

snowplowdog;1363340 said:


> I am looking to put new tires on my YJ for plowing this season. I won't be running them in summer as I have a set of 12.5 x 33" on aluminum wheels that I run all summer long.
> What tires do you have on your Jeep & what do you like/dislike about them?


Hello. I too have a YJ. You can check it out in the thread posted in my signature. Last year I used a winter tire, Yokohama Geolander I/T 235-75-15. This tire is highly regarded in snowy/icy regions like Canada and Norway. It was an unbelievable tire in the snow and ice. Major traction and with the Wrangler being as light as it is, it needs the extra traction! They were only $100 a piece through discount tire online. I plow with a Jimmy as well. It has BFG A/T KO and they were awesome too. Only difference is the Yokohama (dedicated winter tire) was much better on ice and packed snow. I ended up selling the Yokohama tires after winter and put on a set of BFG A/T KO's. The BFG can be used year round and my biggest concern is deep snow in which the BFG is just as good as the Yokohama. In your case I would definitely suggest The Yokohama Geolander I/T or a set of Blizzaks. You won't regret it Thumbs Up


----------



## theplowmeister

I run Dunlap 33X1250 in the summer and 31X1050 BLIZZAK in the winter.

The Blizzak not only have a lot of siping but the rubber compound is also special. Great snow tire not so good for summer.


----------



## Dubl0Vert

31X10.50 BFG AT. I don't plow with my Jeep, I use it as a scout vehicle so I'm usually going through deep unplowed snow. The size I'm using is still skinny enough to dig down when needed or float if I'm light on the throttle. I have gotten great mileage from the ATs, even at half tread they have gotten me out of some snowbanks. They are also easy to find on craigslist cheap! I must have 4-5 extras I have picked up over time and keep on spare wagon wheels to swap out when needed.


----------



## Mems

Treadwright Guardians with kedge grip 285/75R26. Great great tire. They are retreads so that might shy you away from them but I run a 35" TSL on 15"rims during the summer so these will get maybe 4500 miles a year put on them at the most, so i figured I'd give them a try. So far, they've plowed 2 storms and if I wasnt in need of the extra clearance and sidewall that the 35's provide offroad, I'd run these all year. They have the same tread pattern as the older style MTR's and in my eyes for the money you cant find a better tire. Those that have had problems are inevitable just like any tire but it seems Treadwright is staying pretty true to their word with the warranty and such.


----------



## bschurr

snowplowdog;1363340 said:


> I am looking to put new tires on my YJ for plowing this season. I won't be running them in summer as I have a set of 12.5 x 33" on aluminum wheels that I run all summer long.
> What tires do you have on your Jeep & what do you like/dislike about them?


If you have the luxury of a dedicated wheel & tire combo for winter only I would strongly suggest a purpose built snow tire.

Personally I run 30x9.5x15 BF Goodrich A/Ts on my Jeep all year round and they do great in all types of weather - the tread pattern is aggressive and during the massive snow stoms that we expereinced in the NY Tri-State area, my TJ romped through everything - no problem. That being said, my Jeep is not my daily driver and is typically only driven in rain or snow...

This is my first season with a plow and during the freak storm of 10/30/11, plowing 6 inches of heavy wet snow was not an issue and the BFG tires gripped well and provided great stability.


----------



## pooleo8

Family of BFG A/T's here. I have them on all three of our trucks. IMHO, the best tire you can buy.


----------



## 32vld

I don't plow with jeep though at 73,000 miles I still have the original 30" goodyears on and they worked good mud dirt sand snow.


----------



## road2damascus

BFG AT up close


----------



## jweiss

Blizzak DMV-1, 245-75-16 on 8x16" wheels. They are 30.5" OD. Incredible grip on my steep icy driveway.


----------



## [email protected]

BF Goodrich Commercial Traction T/A. Loud as hell, a stiff sidewall, grip and wear is great. 60k on mine and have only lost 3-4/32" with year round driving. In deep snow I've had to navigate unplowed forest roads to recover some injured snowmobile riders. Jeep was small enough for the trail and was able to fit a full body back board in the back for the injured driver. I ran these on my last vehicle in the 285/ 75 R15 size on a 96 Cherokee.Miss my 96, but my 99 will run a smaller variety of the same tire but being it will also be a part-time fire and rescue squad use for getting injured people off the snow mobile trail and back to an ambulance I don't need more height than a 31" tire. We don't use the pull behind sleds for recovery as they do not provide heat and it's too hard to run IV's without them freezing up. Not only that one person is able to provide care to the patient on the way out which can make a major difference. 4 wheelers were fine but trying to get two guys on one in turn out gear was not going to happen. We are trying to get a Polaris Ranger 4-door 800 HD for the vol. fire dept. 

Tough part is you must not get off the groomed trail.


----------



## snowplowdog

Thank you everyone for the input. I've pretty much narrowed it down to either the blizzak's or winterforce. The deciding factor will probably be where I can get the best deal!


----------



## sjwrangler

theplowmeister;1363511 said:


> I run Dunlap 33X1250 in the summer and 31X1050 BLIZZAK in the winter.
> 
> The Blizzak not only have a lot of siping but the rubber compound is also special. Great snow tire not so good for summer.


Do you know where to get the Blizzaks?

I run stock size tires, and Tire Rack and Bridgestone themsleves do not carry any Blizzaks in stock sizes.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## theplowmeister

Your stock tire is 27.1 inches in diam

a 215 70 15 Blizzak is 26.8 inches in diam
a 235 75 15 is 28.8 inches in diam

Any of those will work I spent 10 minutes on tirerack.com to get that info


----------



## sjwrangler

Thanks for the info.
I did not check it as you did, I spoke to Bridgestone and you had better information!


----------



## xjsnake

Just picked up a set of Winterforce for my GF's car and was extremely impressed with the tread and siping. Have no idea how they would do plowing however.


----------



## snowplowdog

Went wit the winterforce P235/75/15. Picked up a set of 5 of them mounted & balanced for $500.00 now I just need some snow to see how they perform!


----------



## BSDeality

i've plowed with the winterforce before on our toyotas and they are unstoppable with some weight in the bed. no local distributors had or could get the winterforce in a 225/70/15 or 235/75/15 so I went with a studded Cooper M+S 235/75/15 for my 95 wrangler this year. hopefully they hold up better with a Jeep. I've had them on my f350 and they work great for one winter and they're trashed by the next because of the weight (even being a 10ply).


----------



## ken643

BLIZZAKS ALL THE WAY, They are amazing in snow and on Ice. I swap them off in summer months


----------



## Luppy

31 X 10.5 BFG MT's year round. 
I've run the same size in the ATKO's
and never noticed any difference
other than the MT makes a little more
noise on pavement. 









Better pic of the tread


----------



## ken643

Nice picture!! :salute: I have one on those shovels toThumbs Up


----------



## ppandr

Never have gone with a dedicated snow tire in over 20 years of plowing on over a dozen different trucks and jeeps. Never had any issues.


----------



## WhitePlowr

Where is the snow??????????????????????


----------



## BSDeality

new M+S Studded's finally mounted.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I have "GENERAL GRABBER AT2" Tires on my Silverado.. they work good for summer and winter! i'm happy with them.


----------



## Aveerainc

Picked up Goodyear wrangler authority from Walmart and they are a very aggressive m/s tire. I'll let you know how they do this winter but so far so good...did some offroading down icy snow covered trails and it was unstoppable even in 2wd.


----------



## magik235

I have run BF Goodrich Rugged Trail 31 X 10.5 X 15 for years. I am satisfied with them.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY

I have Cooper Discoverer AT3 on the Cherokee
Firestone Transfoce AT on the Silverado
Had BFG Rugged Trail on the F350, they were terrible


----------



## snowplowdog

Finally got some snow this weekend & the new tires worked great. It wasn't a ton of snow but the Jeep was unstoppable with the new tires on.


----------



## BSDeality

snowplowdog;1415362 said:


> Finally got some snow this weekend & the new tires worked great. It wasn't a ton of snow but the Jeep was unstoppable with the new tires on.


what did you end up putting on?


----------



## oneoldsap

BSDeality;1394808 said:


> i've plowed with the winterforce before on our toyotas and they are unstoppable with some weight in the bed. no local distributors had or could get the winterforce in a 225/70/15 or 235/75/15 so I went with a studded Cooper M+S 235/75/15 for my 95 wrangler this year. hopefully they hold up better with a Jeep. I've had them on my f350 and they work great for one winter and they're trashed by the next because of the weight (even being a 10ply).


 WOW , wearing out 10 ply Cooper M&S 10 ply in one season . That's alot of tire spinning , and wasted fuel ! That is the only tire I've run for the past 12 years , and I get 4 seasons out of a set . Are you running them year round or what ? Or are your trucks grossly over loaded ? I'm curious because just about everyone in my area runs the Cooper M&S and I've never heard anything like this about them , nor experienced any problems myself .


----------



## BSDeality

we got them on the truck when we bought it, they were run year-round. we do run heavy a lot too. sander with 1.5 yds of salt and a 9'2" vxt up front. in the summer it's carrying a dump body or hydroseeder. Don't get me wrong, there was still tread left on the tire, but it wasn't good for much, it was noticeably worse in snow the second year. The rubber is just too soft for running in the summer. i confirmed my theory with my power equipment dealer and local gas shop that installs my tires. both agreed that the M+S is great the first year and junk the next if you run it year round (and use a truck like a truck is designed to be used)


----------



## oldrusty

I have run a set of 235 / 75 /15 winterforces the last 3 seasons on my comanche and have to say I loved them....First winter I had them on we got a major febuary storm ( major for around here anyways). That left us with about 18" of snow. With about 150 lbs of ballast in ther bed the old jeep was unstopable. I wound up pulling two other local plow guys that i sub to part time out of the snow. both had fullsize 3/4 ton trucks with good tires. Even wound up doing a couple lots that other guys had given up on.Thumbs Up


----------



## snowplowdog

I went with the winterforce 235/75/15. They should last quite a few years since I have another set of tires to run in the summer.


----------



## tuney443

265-75R16's Yokohama Geolanders.Just got them from Direct Tire---free shipping.After the install,all said and done they were app.$70 less for all 4 compared to the cheapest tire co. by me who couldn't even find a set of 4. Some day I might even get to try them out in the snow.


----------



## oneoldsap

BSDeality;1415442 said:


> we got them on the truck when we bought it, they were run year-round. we do run heavy a lot too. sander with 1.5 yds of salt and a 9'2" vxt up front. in the summer it's carrying a dump body or hydroseeder. Don't get me wrong, there was still tread left on the tire, but it wasn't good for much, it was noticeably worse in snow the second year. The rubber is just too soft for running in the summer. i confirmed my theory with my power equipment dealer and local gas shop that installs my tires. both agreed that the M+S is great the first year and junk the next if you run it year round (and use a truck like a truck is designed to be used)


 Can't argue with that . Thats why mine come off ASAP in the spring and don't go back on till there is snow on the ground . Usually I can get through the first couple of snows with my summer ATs , because there isn't any ice yet . Any good snow tire has to be made with a softer compound to make the sipes work , the very thing that wears them out in one summer . I just can't afford to put new on every year , so I have two sets and get twice as many miles out of each set ! Makes economic sence to me anyway .


----------

